# new to me schwinn dx



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 12, 2019)

pick up this one to day..... like to know what year  it is and what is correct and is not on the bike  thank you


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 12, 2019)

Very ,Very nice , post it to the " DX thread " in All things Schwinn when you get a chance,.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice handlebars!


----------



## bdp35 (Feb 12, 2019)

What is the serial number under the bottom crank housing?   Let's start from there.   Looks like a customized '39 to me.


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 13, 2019)

Straight down tube = 1939


----------



## Goatroper (Feb 13, 2019)

1939 DX , only year for straight down tube , first year also .


----------



## rbertjr (Feb 13, 2019)

Like everyone else stated, a 1939 DX.  Very nice bike!  But I think the original headlight was a front loaded torpedo light such as the Delta, not a top loaded unit.  Also, I do not think those type of pedals came originally on that bike.  It would be interesting to see if the crank is dated "39."  Again, congrats on the bike!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 13, 2019)

what about the handlebars


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 13, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> what about the handlebars




Likely either Boy Scout or SB 26x8, those on it now are more hip anyway. 

Agree with all of the above: 39 model because of the straight down tube and drop stand. The cranks were often bent/replaced so personally I take that date with a grain of salt. And yes a front loader delta not the top loader that is on there. 

Most importantly of all - awesome machine.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice!
The 41 was always my favorite of the DX models, but the more I see of these 39s, the more my taste is changing.
They just have more attitude.
Cool bike, dude!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 13, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Nice!
> The 41 was always my favorite of the DX models, but the more I see of these 39s, the more my taste is changing.
> They just have more attitude.
> Cool bike, dude!




Smooth top or 3 rib Delta torpedo front loader - which is correct for the 39 model?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2019)

Smooth top


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 13, 2019)

Love studying this bike!

Autocycleplane who makes the bars you mention Boy Scout, SB 26x8?

Maybe jumping the shark here but it sorta pertains....

Can anyone tell me if pre WW2 Schwinn's were specified with WALD bars & stems ever or mostly Torrington? Did Schwinn have it's own forge for it's AS stems or did they sub those out and to whom?

@Autocycleplane


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 13, 2019)

Beautiful bicycle to add to the rest of your beautiful bicycles! Congrats! Gotta have one of these in this color combo for my collection one day. (But way more patina than this.) A fine specimen you have!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 13, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Love studying this bike!
> 
> Autocycleplane who makes the bars you mention Boy Scout, SB 26x8?
> 
> ...




Torrington bars typically. Some Wald #2 and #3 stems on some models like the DX and BC depending on year but dunno on the early Wald bars.

There are a few different styles of AS stems but not sure if they were done in-house or elsewhere. I’ve heard that the different styles were from different manufacturers but that could easily be folklore as well.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 13, 2019)

Cool! 

Low stem looks like a match to that on OP's new bike. I've had this stem nearly identical marked both Wald and Torrington.

ACP can you show the other page showing D37 Bike with Boyscout type bar?

@Autocycleplane


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Feb 14, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 948659



What book is that? -Trevor 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 14, 2019)

skiptoofer22 said:


> What book is that? -Trevor
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk



https://www.ebay.com/itm/ALL-COLOR-...h=item468eb55b74:g:eqgAAOSw-QNa2g43:rk:6:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/new-BOOK-p...=item468e1f9881:g:8noAAOSw1hJb8EH1:rk:19:pf:0

Just a compilation of the dealer catalogs from '33-'42. The fans of folklore on this site will claim this book is some sort of editorialized, cherry-picked pile of garbage that is to be completely disregarded, but most of us know it is a good general guide with some obvious errors/artistic license here and there.


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Feb 14, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ALL-COLOR-...h=item468eb55b74:g:eqgAAOSw-QNa2g43:rk:6:pf:0
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/new-BOOK-p...=item468e1f9881:g:8noAAOSw1hJb8EH1:rk:19:pf:0
> 
> Just a compilation of the dealer catalogs from '33-'42. The fans of folklore on this site will claim this book is some sort of editorialized, cherry-picked pile of garbage that is to be completely disregarded, but most of us know it is a good general guide with some obvious errors/artistic license here and there.



Cool! It looks like a pretty nice book to me. -Trevor 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------

